# 97 altima a/c problem



## vikeron (Feb 14, 2011)

my 97 altima has a working ac system. Previously, it would cycle the compressor on and off very frequently...it was too frequent actually. sometimes it would fail to cycle back on (compressor clutch engaged) until the car was turned completely off and back on again. Needless to say, i had an ac specialist change the dryer and the car went from too frequent cycling (every 10 seconds) to suddenly not engaging the compressor at all. We found that n&p clutch relay was getting no juice. When it was bypasses by hardwiring the primary ac relay, the clutch enagages and air blows cold, but it doesnt cycle the compressor off. 

why is the compressor clutch not engaging and disengaging when it is supposed to? P.s. we swapped out all relays, the temp control sensor, the low pressure switch, and the entire ac dash control panel. nothing has changed. could it be a bad ground within the ecm which would explain my check engine light being on? What to do to make the np clutch for compressor to engage properly so my ac works:waving:?


----------

